# Hello



## jilly2512 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi, I'm Jill. I love mice as pets (I'm not a professional) and have lost my two recently. 
I live in Dumfries & Galloway and really want to get another two. I can't find anyone who breeds
Or sells mice anywhere close to here. Can anyone help please. I really miss my two.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi Jill. I might be able to help. I am in Paisley. Is that of any use to you?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

hello and welcome


----------

